# Difference between Wordpress Hosting And Web Hosting?



## Lampard (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello,

I have seen at many places that people are asking for wordpress hosting. I do not know what is so special in it. In a normal web hosting, they can also install a wordpress, so why do they need a wordpress hosting?


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 4, 2017)

Lampard said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have seen at many places that people are asking for wordpress hosting. I do not know what is so special in it. In a normal web hosting, they can also install a wordpress, so why do they need a wordpress hosting?



WordPress hosting is targeted at the users that don't want to deal with getting WP installed and going, or even some of the basic maintenance of it (like updating stuff). Most of it (the ones that aren't marketing jargon) simply provides the customer with a WP install and admin login info, has systems to manage updates, and some even allow quite a bit of control in custom control panels to do things like run updates for WP or individual plugins/themes through the providers panel.


----------



## webhostuk (Oct 5, 2017)

Right with Wordpress hosting you can get auto installer for wordpress, update and Wordpress security related modules with wordpress special package and to improve speed the server can be configured as per best optimization required for WP.
With normal hosting also you can install wordpress but this are some added benefits with wordpress hosting.


----------



## stefiee (Oct 10, 2017)

Lampard said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have seen at many places that people are asking for wordpress hosting. I do not know what is so special in it. In a normal web hosting, they can also install a wordpress, so why do they need a wordpress hosting?


Web hosting optimized specifically for WordPress is wordpress hosting.
WordPress hosting is a concierge service where all technical aspects of running WordPress is managed by the host. This includes security, speed, WordPress updates, daily backups, website uptime, and scalability.


----------



## XiNiX (Oct 11, 2017)

Mostly wordpress hosting will allow better RAM and CPU. managed provider would install your WP on Isolated VPS for better stability and performance.


----------



## stefiee (Nov 13, 2017)

Web hosting is a place where people store their websites, Web Applications, Backup files, Database, and more. 
WordPress hosting is a concierge service where all technical aspects of running WordPress is managed ,This includes security, speed, WordPress updates, daily backups, website uptime, and scalability


----------



## TierNet (Nov 15, 2017)

Wordpress hosting is just your traditional shared hosting but it provides and auto-installer for Wordpress, free themes and plugins and Wordpress experts to manage the server. The server is optimised for Wordpress accounts.


----------



## DavidFeldman (Nov 27, 2017)

Some WordPress-specific hosts also provide support for WP issues and some provide automatic tools for development and production testing and code/database merging etc.


----------



## mobin (Nov 28, 2017)

Wordpress Hosting can attract more customers than a regular hosting offer because lot of people use it to build their websites. That said, many hosts offer Wordpress hosting and just assign a regular service package/platform for them. So when you look at wordpress hosting packages, you should make sure that you will be at right hands to enjoy the best performance. This not only limit to automate installation, management of Wordpress and its plugins, but to boost the performance using enhanced web server stack [ like varnish, nginx, litespeed, etc ] , extended caching and finally the most secure environment [ as long Wordpress prone to attacks regularly, security play an important role ]


----------



## Anniego Server (Mar 4, 2018)

Any host that supports PHP5.2.4 and MySQL5. But there are differences with hosting companies that *specialize with WordPress*, like:

1 click Installs
Auto updates (hence enhanced security)
SuperCacher for WP (for faster delivery)
Git repo creation
WP-CLI Enabled (controlling WP from a command line)
Free premium WP themes
Support that will know how to handle WP specific issues
Also, always choose a hosting provider that is closer to your target audience.
So to conclude, the answer to your question is that there are differences between regular and WP specific web hosting providers.


----------



## Radi (Apr 18, 2018)

I realize this thread is old, but I wanted to give a simple answer.
Wordpress Hosting most of the cases is just managed hosting where you get the Wordpress login details and you don't have access to FTP or server settings. The company takes care of everything for you(Thinking wordpress.com, well it used to be this way, I don't know if it has changed). The other option for it would be, like others have said: simple hosting account with Wordpress preinstalled.


----------



## Anniego Server (May 9, 2018)

I guess he already found it out.


----------



## HMS Naveen (Jun 12, 2018)

*The major difference between WordPress hosting and other types of web hosting is* that WordPress is a software where as the rest are types of hosting. Let me explain:

WordPress provides you a software to download its web-hosting plan. This is not something shared hosting, VPS hosting or a dedicated server hosting provides.

WordPress hosting easily runs on MySQL and PHP, so any linux-based server will do


----------



## Jacob paul (Jun 12, 2018)

WordPress hosting is an optimized shared web hosting for running WordPress sites particularly. As the overall high performance including loading speed, security, reliability, etc, it has the own characteristics, and is favored by more and more WordPress users. Hope you got a bit idea about wordpress hosting


----------



## Aaron Jones (Jul 3, 2018)

Nothing huge, just compatibility differences.


----------



## ServersBase (Apr 1, 2019)

Web hosting is a form of shared hosting where as wordpress hosting should include platform specific features


----------



## Scopehosts (Apr 3, 2019)

Lampard said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have seen at many places that people are asking for wordpress hosting. I do not know what is so special in it. In a normal web hosting, they can also install a wordpress, so why do they need a wordpress hosting?



Wordpress hosting is shared hosting dedicated to Wordpress platform. Similarly you get Joomla hosting, Magento hosting. The platform bifurcation depends on hosting providers.


----------



## Adwita (Sep 13, 2019)

WordPress hosting is web hosting that has been optimized for the needs of a WordPress website. It’s important to understand that this isn’t a type of plan in the same way that shared hosting is. WordPress hosting can be shared, dedicated, or something else entirely. WordPress hosting better meets the performance and security needs of sites built using the platform. You may also get access to platform-specific features such as pre-installed sites, automatic WordPress updates, and dedicated WordPress support.
Whereas, web hosting means a service that enables you to rent space for your website on a server. This is what gets your site online, and enables people to visit it. There are many different types of hosting plans available, however, and each one differs in terms of price and potential benefits.


----------



## noez (Sep 21, 2019)

imho it's a regular hosting service but with wp preinstalled. Also the hardware should be optimized for wp


----------



## faizan190 (Nov 27, 2019)

wordpress hosting is also know as linux hosting and web hosting is shared hosting reseller hosting and many more


----------



## samK (Jun 4, 2020)

The major *difference between WordPress hosting* and other types of *web hosting* are that *WordPress* is software whereas the rest are types of *hosting*. Let me explain: *WordPress* provides you software to download its *web*-*hosting* plan. This is not something shared *hosting*, VPS *hosting* or a dedicated server *hosting* provides.


----------



## marythomas (Jul 4, 2020)

WordPress hosting should include platform-particular quality and optimizations not normally included in basic shared hosting plans. and Web hosting typically refers to some form of shared hosting, where many websites share the space and computing sources of one server. Web hosting parasol covers other server configurations such a *VPS Hosting*, dedicated hosting, Cloud Hosting.


----------



## hostneverdie (Jul 7, 2020)

WordPress is probably the most popular open-source CMS. WordPress hosting is essentially a web hosting platform (cloud/shared/vps) that comes with WordPress one-click installation and is optimized for WordPress's performance to ensure they load and run faster. Some hosting provider also provide software support for their WordPress Hosting services.


----------



## Amara Magdalene (Mar 18, 2021)

In Simple Words, WordPress Hosting is a Platform where you can host a CMS or WordPress website but web hosting is a way on which you can host a website on a different host like Dedicated Server, VPS Server, Shared Hosting, and more.


----------



## HifiveHost (Mar 20, 2021)

*Web hosting is* just a type of *hosting* plan where your site shares resources with other sites on the same server. *But,* *WordPress hosting* is just *hosting* that optimized your website and give a better performance for *WordPress sites* and get better resource like RAM, CPU & IO limit.


----------



## SGraf (Mar 21, 2021)

"wordpress hosting" plans just webhosting plans, that may have tailored resource limits for
RAM, CPU & IO for WordPress installations. Some feature auto-installer and/or automatic updates.

Personally i like just setting up resource limits so that clients are free to run whatever common web-apps they may want.
The "auto install" from the control panel makes stuff a bit easier and has the advantage of auto-updats out of the box.

However i have also read on various forums about proviers where word press hosting" is just used for marketing and its actually web-hosting plan as the standard ones at higher price.


----------



## rcchost (May 1, 2022)

How to setup WP hosting only using KVM?


----------

